
Shared scooters don't last long - iBelieve
https://oversharing.substack.com/p/shared-scooters-dont-last-long
======
deckar01
This article is built upon a really weak assumption by the author. I can't
seem to find the old reports they are referring to, because there are a ton of
releases in that archive. There are a lot of reasons why the IDs could change
every month. The average scooter being decommissioned after a month of use
with $0 in recoupable costs seems highly unlikely.

